# GIRS and BNARC IA&IL Frag Fests



## Fat_Fender_40 (Sep 10, 2007)

November 15th in the Quad Cities.
Fall Fest 2008

November 9th in Bloomington/Normal, IL
BNARC Frag Fest - Second Annual BNARC Frag Fest and DIY Workshop


Both shows should be great. I recently went on two tank tours in the area and seem some amazing tanks and just a preview of what will be for sale in person at these frag swaps. If anyone living relative close to either of these places should attend.


----------

